# Head on a plate



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I mentioned doing this a few days ago, and just havent been able to post it. Like often, i had half the makeup on, and found out i had only so much time before I had to go out and do something, so towards the end it got a little rushed, but I'll redo it, better, another time.

Idea is, My head got cut off at the jaw,and put on a plate. I still wanted there to be my tongue, i'll probably show teeth next time as well.




































I was unable to procure a cheap plastic table cloth too cut a whole through, and most of the pictures were rushed, you can see the edges here and there. Given the circumstances though, I'm very satisfied with what I was able to achieve. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome job!! I can hear the screams already!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heres these too. 


















I also found out that my table is the opposite of the perfect height for this


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread while eating lunch - ewwww!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love it Draik!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh poor Draik lost his head but he is sooooo good at it! Likey, likey!


----------

